# how many corals can you add in a 20 gallon reef tank



## GobyGuy#1 (Jan 20, 2021)

hi,
I am new to the hobby, I have a 20 gallon tank. My question is how many corals can I add into my 20 gallon


----------



## 20yearfishexpert (Jan 21, 2021)

I always put in exactly 54 pieces of coral. But depending on the size of the fish and the coral the range can be from 34-67. Very wide. Some fish tat are larger need more tank room, but if you have smaller fish you can put in more coral. Also depending on the size of the coral.


----------



## the gourami guy (Jan 19, 2021)

you can keep around 2 smaller clownfish in there and some smaller fish


----------



## GobyGuy#1 (Jan 20, 2021)

Thanks for the info👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------

